

An Insider's Look Into Incident Management - dannyolinsky
http://blog.statuspage.io/an-insiders-look-into-incident-management-with-codeships-florian-motlik

======
fmotlik
Interviewee here (Flo), happy to answer any questions that might be coming up
as well as a follow up. You can always send me an email to flo@codeship.com or
answer here, would be great to get the thoughts of the community on these
topics

